# 산-



## slowlikemolasses

Is 산- sometimes used to describe an animal that seems strange, whether or not it might come from a mountain?


----------



## Kross

산 here means only a mountain. It doesn't describe the appearance or action of an animal. For example, 산토끼 only means hare or a rabbit dwelling on the mountain.


----------



## vientito

On the other hand you have 멧돼지, where the first word derives from 뫼, an old native word meaning mountain.  산 has sino-korean root.  yet 뫼 may also share relationship with the modern word 묘 which means tomb.  Naver says that 멧돼지 can be called a 산돼지 as well.


----------

